# what to do?



## evod3

i upgraded to evo 3d yup 1.50 so i been waiting for the real root.. not htc half tushy way..all set with that.. i dont kno what to do?? im so tempted to go back to og evo.. im adictided to flashing roms this is killing me!!! anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## tbrag82

I finally broke down and used the HTC dev unlock a few days ago its really not that bad. I have been using flash image GUI by Joey krim to flash the kernels it is amazing so I don't have to be near my PC to flash a new ROM. It is available in the market for ¢ 99 or he hosts it for free I'm sure you can find it with a google search. I would definitely check that out though I have been flashing like crazy since finding it.


----------



## joeykrim

Appreciate the positive comments. Also, appreciate positive reviews in the Market!

I've spent a lot of time on Flash Image GUI brain storming improvements, collecting user feedback, adding features, debugging and testing.

Let me know if there are any improvements, tweaks or features you'd like to see added. Thanks!


----------



## tbrag82

I will definitely leave you a 5 star review in the market, especially now that it will extract the kernel from a ROM zip. That's really all I could ask for. Thanks for this great tool to help all of us out stuck with hboot 1.50 .


----------



## evod3

u kno what i think im just gona try that.. sounds like its not as bad as i thought.. thanks guys..


----------



## SolsticeZero

Indeed hboot 1.5 isn't near as bad as people think. Really the only pain is that you can't actually flash a recovery image and you can't flash radios. Other than that, it's just a few extra steps to get things done.


----------



## slugbug

Wait. I can root my 1.5?

I Thought we were stuck for now. I really want / need the wifi for my new Prime, so suddenly I'm interested again 

Ok. I must find instructions!

Sent from my 3D Shooter using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SolsticeZero

Absolutely 1.5 can be rooted. It just takes a couple of extra steps to make it flash roms with kernels in them. Go to www.htcdev.com to download the unlock key for your device. That will walk you through the instructions on how to do it.


----------



## BrotherBone

Solstice is purely correct - HBOOT 1.5 is an HTC workaround, and, Joey Krim's Flash GUI allows you to do what users of 1.3, and 1.4 have been doing all along, by using AlphaRev and UnrEVOked's joint effort known as Revolutionary <http://www.revolutionary.io>

If you really want ROOT (and don't we all?), it does come with a price for the HTC rev. This procedure will leave a 'digital watermark' within your phone's factory reset - if you want warranty service, there will be no way (as far as I know, from other forums - I've got HBOOT 1.4) to hide this from prying eyes. In other words, voided warranty.

So - you know where you stand. Are ya gonna go for it?

The workaround for HBOOT 1.3 and 1.4 is relatively simple, to unroot your device... you simply have to get a copy of the current stock ROM for the EVO 3D, rename it PGIMG (fooling the phone into believing it's a recovery tool, like ClockworkMod or Amon_Ra; or, more recently, TWRP [TeamWinRecoveryProject]) - the phone takes the update - and, BINGO! No more NAND unlock (in other words, it reads S=ON). You're unrooted, without a trail.

HTC's development unlock, will 'mark' your phone - if you don't care, then, great! If you do, like most of us regular working joes - work a trade on eBay for an earlier HBOOT device.
er
HTC is supposedly getting ready to lower the restrictions, very much like Samsung has already done. If waiting is the answer, there you have it.

My two cents. I hope that it's worth more than that, however. Be well.


----------



## sstidhem

I tried all these steps on a friends evo3d with 1.5 HBOOT and it would never say S-OFF and would not allow root access to any apps. I did the whole htcdev.com thing and flashed the little binary with fastboot. All it did was wipe his phone to factory defaults -- no root. It still says S-ON.

I have a TBolt and was able to root with the revolutionary thing but I was stumped trying to root my friends evo3d. Any particular web sites with good directions for rooting that you guys know of? I really spent like 3 hours on this one day and followed directions from a couple of sites with no success. I thought it would be a 10-minute process like mine but it didn't work out that way.

All he really wants is to be able to do wifi-tethering. He doesn't want to install any custom roms. Not yet anyway.

Thanks.

Steve
TBolt running MIUI ICS


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

But now it says unlocked in hboot. This is what people are talking about when they say nand unlocked. You can now flash a custom recovery from fastboot, then from recovery you can install the super user app and binaries. Ill post instructions when I'm at my computer.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

So, to install a custom recovery with a Windows PC:

Download the .img version of your recovery of choice, I recommend TWRP2.0, as it has touchscreen support. Put twrp-shooter-2.0.0RC0.img in the same folder as fastboot.exe.

Boot the phone into fastboot mode. Since you've unlocked it I'm assuming you already have fastboot drivers configured, and know how to get there.

Open a command prompt in the folder with fastboot.exe and twrp-shooter-2.0.0RC0.img Navigate to the folder and hold shift while right clicking in a blank space, Open command window here. In there enter the commands


Code:


fastboot flash recovery twrp-shooter-2.0.0RC0.img<br />
fastboot boot twrp-shooter-2.0.0RC0.img

You are now in recovery, if you just want to install super user, you must have adb configured as well, if you don't let me know.

Pushing super user:

Download Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip and extract the contents into the same folder as adb.exe

From recovery --> Mount --> mark Mount System

Open a command prompt in the folder with adb.exe and the /system directory from Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip In there enter the commands


Code:


adb push /system/app/Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk<br />
adb push /system/bin/su /system/bin/su<br />
adb reboot

Now you can install and use any root apks you desire. I never used wifi tethering on the stock ROM, so I don't know if it will support it, if not you'll need to get a kernel that does and the easiest way to install it is using joeykrim's Flash Image GUI available on the market.


----------



## sstidhem

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> So, to install a custom recovery with a Windows PC:
> 
> Download the .img version of your recovery of choice, I recommend TWRP2.0, as it has touchscreen support. Put twrp-shooter-2.0.0RC0.img in the same folder as fastboot.exe.
> 
> Boot the phone into fastboot mode. Since you've unlocked it I'm assuming you already have fastboot drivers configured, and know how to get there.
> 
> Open a command prompt in the folder with fastboot.exe and twrp-shooter-2.0.0RC0.img Navigate to the folder and hold shift while right clicking in a blank space, Open command window here. In there enter the commands
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> fastboot flash recovery twrp-shooter-2.0.0RC0.img<br />
> fastboot boot twrp-shooter-2.0.0RC0.img
> 
> You are now in recovery, if you just want to install super user, you must have adb configured as well, if you don't let me know.
> 
> Pushing super user:
> 
> Download Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip and extract the contents into the same folder as adb.exe
> 
> From recovery --> Mount --> mark Mount System
> 
> Open a command prompt in the folder with adb.exe and the /system directory from Superuser-3.0.7-efghi-signed.zip In there enter the commands
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> adb push /system/app/Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.apk<br />
> adb push /system/bin/su /system/bin/su<br />
> adb reboot
> 
> Now you can install and use any root apks you desire. I never used wifi tethering on the stock ROM, so I don't know if it will support it, if not you'll need to get a kernel that does and the easiest way to install it is using joeykrim's Flash Image GUI available on the market.


Thanks for the info! My buddy went out of town for the holidays. He wanted wifi-tethering for the trip but I will definitely give this a shot when he gets back. Awesome post.


----------



## evod3

yea buddy!!!!!!! i sold my evo 3d with hboot 1.50 and baught one with hboot 1.40 now im rooted and loving it!!!!!! im buying another evo with hboot 1.40 tomarrow so if any one needs one hit me with a message.. yeeeeurrrrr!!!!


----------



## bigflash59

It ain't happening. You have to flash everything through hboot.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

bigflash59 said:


> It ain't happening. You have to flash everything through hboot.


lol, that's a hoot. At the time of your posting there was a successful downgrade. As of 5 minutes ago, it's reproducible.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1547695


----------



## jasKaos

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> lol, that's a hoot. At the time of your posting there was a successful downgrade. As of 5 minutes ago, it's reproducible.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1547695


That's what I did... It's amazing having s-off on my 3vo.

sent from anthrax'd max'd out mean 3vo!


----------

